# Les Poochs gold brush



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

I have a les Poochs Matt zapper but looking for an everyday brush. Does anyone have any experience of the gold one ?


Sent from my iPhone 
Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

No sorry.
However when I asked on another forum which one to get for a curly coat it was recommended as the brush to use on a poodle coat.
Is Dexter very curly?

Val


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I have the Red and the Green. The Green has a slightly more flexible head but doesn't make much difference to the performance - personally I would not waste your money.


----------

